# Dometic fridge spares



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

Can anyone help me ? I need spare hinges for freezer / ice box 



Type C40/110 , RM7270 where can I find a supplier ?


Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried :

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/

( I've just found the most obscure little peg that holds the hinge of our Heki rooflight on their site and they hold spares for most van components)

G


----------



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

*dometic fridge spares*

Thanks Grizzly I contacted Leisurespares & they can supply a pair .

Dave


----------

